# Show Brag (June 11-12, 2005)



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

This weekend I took Archer and Domo to a TICA cat show about 40 minutes from my house (a close one for a change!!). So, since I'm a very proud mommy right now I thought I'd tell ya'll how they did.

Archer is my Silver Classic Tabby and White Maine **** Alter and Domo is my Silver Spotted Tabby and White HHPk (household pet kitten). This was an all specialty show (specialty rings are where only the shorthairs are judged together and only the longhairs are judged together, allbreed rings are where both longhairs and shorthairs, in their class, are judged together).

Anyway, there were 3 Maine **** alters entered, Archer being the youngest. Archer took Best of Breed in 8 out of 10 rings, and he finaled in 7 out of 10 rings. His finals were:
Best Alter
Best Alter
Best Alter
2nd Best Alter
3rd Best Alter
3rd Best Alter
3rd Best Alter
I am so proud!! He's now a Grand Champion Alter in TICA!!

Domo did really well too!! His finals were:
Best HHPk
Best HHPk
Best HHPk
Best HHPk
2nd Best HHPk
2nd Best HHPk
3rd Best HHPk
4th Best HHPk
4th Best HHPk
7th Best HHPk

I'm just so proud of both of my boys! We had a blast this weekend and now I can hardly wait until our next show next month. (I'll post pictures sometime today I hope)


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

That's awesome JJ







!

I know that Archer is a gorgeous boy, but I'm not familiar with Domo... I'll have to go check him out on your site! :wink:


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Congratulations arty


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

I just checked out Domo page & I love his registered name... Domo Arigato Mr Roboto of TxnKats... too cute! :lol: He's a looker too, I love those spoted patches on his back! I see why I didn't remember him though, it looks like he's the new kitty on the block.


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh my... your 'kids' are just breathtaking! Sounds like you had a marvellous time. 

Thanks for sharing!

Lisa


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I was lucky enough to stumble across Domo the other day when I wanted to check up on Archer, Dreamer, and CP. He SURE is handsome and unique...please tell us where you found him.  

Oh, and a big huge congrats to you and the bunch. You have been a busy lady lately with showing and with the Brownie babies. Get some rest!


----------

